# Weirdest movie you ever saw



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Watched Predestination on Netflix a few weeks back...I'm still disturbed by how weird the plot is. Low budget movie, not great special effects, nothing gory or evil just .... burrrrr its creepy.


Any others I should avoid/watch?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

There was an odd Bruce Willis movie that I stumbled into half way through and it was half real and like half comic book. I wasnt sure of the name then but after all these years i think i've come across it. I believe it was called Red. 

There was a netflix film with Sandra Bullock a little while back that was weird but kept you intrigued. Forget the name. 

And then there is Squid Game. It was a limited series but kinda weird but in a good way.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Altered States
Hands down that movie. Don't ask me what I remember about it because the answer would be nothing however I do remember it is odd as balls.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Watched Predestination on Netflix a few weeks back...I'm still disturbed by how weird the plot is.


I'm my own grandpa!

Try these:

Clockwork Orange
The Big Lebowski
Prince of Darkness (John Carpenter)


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Altered States
> Hands down that movie. Don't ask me what I remember about it because the answer would be nothing however I do remember it is odd as balls.


Yes! I saw that late night on CBC in the 90s... David Cronenberg.. sont remember the plot except it was disturbing


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm my own grandpa!
> 
> Try these:
> 
> ...


Yes. The relevance of that song is revealed in the ending.. I think I literally yelled. grrrrrrrrossssss outloud.. 

Seen Clockwork.. did not know the other 2 listed were weird..


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Pink Flamingos
Blue Velvet
Gummo
Naked Lunch


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> There was an odd Bruce Willis movie that I stumbled into half way through and it was half real and like half comic book. I wasnt sure of the name then but after all these years i think i've come across it. I believe it was called Red.
> 
> There was a netflix film with Sandra Bullock a little while back that was weird but kept you intrigued. Forget the name.
> 
> And then there is Squid Game. It was a limited series but kinda weird but in a good way.


Birdbox?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

How did I miss Blue Velvet!

Add "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Repo Man is up there.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have never been able to make it through Clockwork Orange in one sitting, though pretty sure I have seen it all at this point.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

tomee2 said:


> Birdbox?


Ya i think that was it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If I recall… Night Breed was pretty odd. But, the one and only time I’ve seen it I was out of my tree doing hot knives with a buddy and his older brother. That guy was a machine.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Prince of Darkness (John Carpenter)


Add a couple more Carpenter films: They Live and In the Mouth of Madness.

Another weird one with Sam Neill is Event Horizon -- cult classic and only like 80 minutes long, but I don't really care for it.

More recently, Robert Eggers' work: The Vvitch and The Lighthouse are both fantastic. I haven't seen The Northman yet, but it's in theatres now.

David Cronenberg's son directed a movie called Possessor recently that be is extremely weird but also ultraviolent.

If you can stomach the violence, Nicholas Winding Refn's The Neon Demon is another one. I'm a sucker for really committed performances more than anything else, and Abby Lee Kershaw is on another level for a relatively inexperienced actor in this one.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Gummo was an oldd one.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Hospital Britannia was pretty effin weird. 
Rocky Horror Picture show.........although a truly amazing soundtrack and cult classic, it is really weird at heart


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Repo Man is up there.


"Let's get sushi...and not pay!"

I haven't seen any of Robert Eggers' work but his recent interview on Marc Maron's podcast shows him to be quite "normal", and that the genesis of his films is often pretty plain vanilla. That's not to say the films _can't_ be weird, but they don't seem to be coming from any sort of twisted or desperate mind.

Just confirmed for myself that "Altered States" was not David Cronenberg, but rather Ken Russell, with screenplay by Paddy Chayefsky. Possible the Cronenberg film you were thinking of was "Videodrome"?

The suggestions so far lead me to ask what the criteria for "weird" are. In some instances, it would appear to be shocking or otherwise disturbing interpersonal violence (e.g., Blue Velvet). I imagine that for some folks, "weird" is how they would describe films with lots of edits and disjointed parallel threads. In still others, it's people behaving in odd ways, or responding to bizarre situations. One person's "weird" is another person's "Refreshingly different".

When I was an undergrad, THE cult film showing at midnight was Jodorowsky's "El Topo", which I imagine would meet nearly everyone's criteria for weird.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Eraserhead yet. I am a huge fan of most of the weird movies mentioned (especially David Lynch) but I cannot stomach that one.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

The Reboot of Twin Peaks was one of the strangest things I have ever seen... Anything David Lynch for that manner... Blue Velvet, Mullholland Drive, Lost Highway

Also Terry Gilliam of Monty Python has made some crazy shit: 

Fear/Loathing, 12 Monkeys, Imaginarium 

Or what about Cronenburg:
eXistenz, Videodrome


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The weirdest movie I've ever watched in my life was a movie called "Zardoz" with Sean Connery. Saw it back in the 70's. Watched it again sometime in the 80's. I still don't get it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> When I was an undergrad, THE cult film showing at midnight was Jodorowsky's "El Topo", which I imagine would meet nearly everyone's criteria for weird.


WOW... that was messed up.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw 12 Monkeys in University and thought it was odd, and not in a super enjoyable way.

Pulp Fiction was odd and VERY enjoyable.

Weirdest.....I don't know the title, but it was some 60s/70s experimental thing I saw late at night on ShowCase, involving a whole bunch of weird and unusual pieces, including Cynthia Plastercaster at work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> WOW... that was messed up.


Yes, yes it was. Jodorowsky was supposed to make his version of "Dune", but the project ground to a halt before Lynch's version was made. One can only imagine how weird THAT would have been. You can read about the debacle here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodorowsky's_Dune


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Yes, yes it was. Jodorowsky was supposed to make his version of "Dune", but the project ground to a halt before Lynch's version was made. One can only imagine how weird THAT would have been. You can read about the debacle here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodorowsky's_Dune


I read up on that back when someone (maybe you Mr. Hammer) posted about the new Dune TV series. 

Very odd history.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

Went to see Frank Zappa's 200 Motels at the Odeon when I was a teenager. Walked out thinking "well that was shite". I loved a lot of his music Chunga's Revenge, Orange County Lumber Truck, Torture Never Stops etc. But the movie.... not so much.


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

There's been a few over the years. Really Bad Things comes to mind. Bachelor party goes very, very wrong.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

So many Japanese horror films are weird as hell. Stuff like Meatball Machine, Tetsuo, Big Man Japan...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Permanent Waves said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Eraserhead yet. I am a huge fan of most of the weird movies mentioned (especially David Lynch) but I cannot stomach that one.


Yes... saw that in a little art theatre in Edmonton in the 80s... freaky show. I remember people got up and left.... and these were art movie fan people not mom and dad with their kids.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Witbout a doubt, Lost Highway by David Lynch









Lost Highway


From this inventory of imagery, Lynch fashions two separate but intersecting stories, one about a jazz musician (Bill Pullman), tortured by the notion that his wife is having an affair, who suddenly finds himself accused of her murder. The other is a young mechanic (Balthazar Getty) drawn into a...




www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> Cynthia Plastercaster at work


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Another Kubrick classic my dad took me to when I was around ten...2001: ASpace Odyssey. Released around Apollo time I believe and looking back, the future interpretations of space travel were amazing. But given my viewing age, warring apes jumping around obelisks left by who or what, space travel light speed Pink Floyd (who were they?) acid backgrounds, machines that could think and kill for themselves, giant floating fetuses in space....yeah weird!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Predestination is a great movie. It's an Australian Film so not your typical Hollywood shite... 

"Benny Loves You" gets my vote


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Yes, yes it was. Jodorowsky was supposed to make his version of "Dune", but the project ground to a halt before Lynch's version was made. One can only imagine how weird THAT would have been. You can read about the debacle here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodorowsky's_Dune



There was also a very good 2013 documentary on Jodorowsky's Dune. It used to be on Netflix but I'm not sure where it is now.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

THX 1138


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Blue Velvet was awesome. Love that movie. "HEINEKEN?? [email protected]#K THAT SHIT! PABST BLUE RIBBON!!" 

I would also give special mention to the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Deliverance.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Naked lunch
Brazil
Bad taste
Meet the feebles
Ravenous
Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky 

Just to get you stated. I used to love the weird,. Cronenberg and early peter Jackson being a couple favorites


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I like that everyone recognized the weird and good movies, not the weird and bad.

For example...weird and bad... Mars Attacks


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Eraserhead, no question. Other super-weird flicks: Cronenberg's "Crash", and Gilliam's "12 Monkeys".


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Stephenlouis said:


> Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky


Riki Oh is pretty great ⬆



tomee2 said:


> I like that everyone recognized the weird and good movies, not the weird and bad.
> 
> For example...weird and bad... Mars Attacks


I liked Mars Attacks!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Jacob’s Ladder hasn’t been mentioned yet.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

MetalTele79 said:


> I liked Mars Attacks!


Another very pro mars attacks vote here


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

markxander said:


> Another very pro mars attacks vote here


Me too!

Almost as much as "Team America: World Police"


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Maybe I'll have to watch it again... I always disliked it although I'm not sure I ever watched the whole thing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Me too!
> 
> Almost as much as "Team America: World Police"


Hands down, the greatest cinematic accomplishment in history.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My favourite weird films (El Topo and Eraserhead) have already been mentioned, so here is my #3


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

tomee2 said:


> *Weirdest movie you ever saw*


Without a doubt, A Clockwork Orange. 
A group of us went to see it in a theater, back in the 70's someplace. We may have smoked a little weed before going in.
Coming out of the theater after the movie, we were in such an altered state that it was a challenge to cross the street to the parking lot..
Messed right up. I remember sitting in the car for a long time, getting it together enough to drive off. No movie before or since has had that much affect on me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> Without a doubt, A Clockwork Orange.
> A group of us went to see it in a theater, back in the 70's someplace. We may have smoked a little weed before going in.
> Coming out of the theater after the movie, we were in such an altered state that it was a challenge to cross the street to the parking lot..
> Messed right up. I remember sitting in the car for a long time, getting it together enough to drive off. No movie before or since has had that much affect on me.


I never really found it weird, just excellent. Suppose that speaks more to me than the movie though.

It has a forever place in my top 10 though


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw a movie last night called American Honey that was pretty messed up.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know about weird, but I've seen Deep Throat about a hundred times, and I still say it's a dirty movie!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

How to get ahead in advertising.

The Human Centipede

First couple of minutes in this Bobcat Goldthwaite film are strange to say the least.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> Witbout a doubt, Lost Highway by David Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This 

It's all gone Pete Tong is weird in a fun way (the cocaine badger)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got some catching up to do... I've seen maybe 5 or 6 of the ones mentioned, the others either vaguely heard about them or never did. 

Wasn't there a movie about people that tried to see dead bodies in car crashes? Canadian film, 90s?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

"Crash", David Kronenberg.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> For example...weird and bad... Mars Attacks


Them's fightin' words! 😁 

Lots of great movies listed, but I don't think I've seen Highway 61 mentioned yet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

he made the universal sign of the dohnut ?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

1984
Lord Of The Flies
Clockwork Orange
Network
Soylent Green
Animal Farm









Funny thing is,... the current state of the world to some degree seems to mirroring all 6 of those flicks balled up into one mound of crap, lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Me too!
> 
> Almost as much as "Team America: World Police"


Team America shouldn’t be on this list! It’s not “weird”. It’s a F*CKING CLASSIC!!! Ha, ha…


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Them's fightin' words!
> 
> Lots of great movies listed, but I don't think I've seen Highway 61 mentioned yet.


Love that movie.

"I ain't cheating lady. You can't cheat at bingo. If you could, I would. But you can't. I'm just lucky. Lucky to end up in a town full of losers." (Throws macrame pot holder in garbage and walks out to find his keys locked inside his car)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

8 Heads in a Duffel Bag
Scott Pilgrim vs The World
Boxing Helena
Barton Fink
How To Get Ahead in Advertising


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

There was a Canadian film I saw that was about a woman who was apprenticing with an undertaker and her boss leads her into the world of necrophilia. In the end, her boyfriend hangs himself and she has sex with him before calling the police (that was his intent -- that she could get him fresh as a final gift from him to her) but she gets charged with defiling a body or something. Oddly enough, it's kind of a sweet, low-key film. 

I don't remember what it was called.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> There was a Canadian film I saw that was about a woman who was apprenticing with an undertaker and her boss leads her into the world of necrophilia. In the end, her boyfriend hangs himself and she has sex with him before calling the police (that was his intent -- that she could get him fresh as a final gift from him to her) but she gets charged with defiling a body or something. Oddly enough, it's kind of a sweet, low-key film.
> 
> I don't remember what it was called.


And I am NOT going to Google those key words looking for possible matches...


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Another one to mention is _Sorry To Bother You. _


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

Donnie Darko, Breakfast of Champions, Battle Royale


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> And I am NOT going to Google those key words looking for possible matches...


So I did it for you:

Kissed 1996
Romance is dead - at least for Sandra Larson - in an edgy love story of secret yearning and forbidden passion. From the time she was a child, Sandra was fascinated by the dead. A fascination that remains unfulfilled, until she is propelled by fate into the world of the mildly sinister Mr. Wallis, proprietor of the local funeral home. Now, at the side of her mentor, Sandra's innermost desires will finally find their tortured expression. But her new-found serenity is shattered when a handsome young medical student learns her secret, and finds himself drawn into her tangled web of ever-darkening desire and erotic obsession.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

'the endless'. it is essentially my diary.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> So I did it for you:


And my search history remains clean! Thank you good sir!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Eraserhead is right up there, but Leolo still haunts me.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A9olo


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eraserhead is the first one that comes to mind


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm going to win this one.

The Death of Dick Long

It's not porn. You will laugh your ass off. You will explain to your date that you had no idea what this movie was about. I still can't believe someone got a budget to make this.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dead Dog Soup--starred Randy Quaid (Qualifies already) as a guy helping another guy he just met to get rid of a dead dog belonging to the mother of a woman he is trying to get it on with.

It's actually weirder than that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Not a movie, but a series.
Preacher.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed Preacher, and looked forward to every season. Although I have to say that the final season went a little too over-the-top for me. But anything that had Tulip (Ruth Negga) in more scenes was deeply appreciated. That character was a delight. Passionate, impulsive, motivated in ways she didn't understand, fiercely loyal; just a great bit of acting and writing all around. Rogen and Goldberg have talked about how as teens they would eagerly rush to the comic book store for each issue when it would come out.

Several TV series have attempted to out-weird each other, often failing. For instance, "Lost". What the hell was up with that? Certainly "Twin Peaks" set the benchmark, though. During its height of popularity, the summer of 1990, I actually drove through Snoqualmie Falls, Washington, as a brief detour on my way out east. It was funny to see many of the landmarks used for the outdoor shoots, and also to see how the town had tried to commercialize its notoriety. A local burger joint had a "Twin Peaks Burger" (two patties on a bun).


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Preacher was an excellent comic book series. I enjoyed the show but loved the comics.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well...now my dilemma is when am I going to watch all these?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fast and the Furious 9....kept trying to see if maybe i was high, i was but i had to make sure too. It was like watching Led Zeppelin perform at Live Aid.😲


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I've been watching this thread for some time and couldn't really come up w/ any one movie I thought was weird enough to qualify. To me, they're all just the writer & director's interpretation of life circumstances (usually within our Universe w/ our laws of physics).

But what I do think is weird are movies like the Fast & Furious and many others that play w/ the absolution of physics. I can't imagine so many hundreds of people and millions of dollars collaborating on a scene with a car crashing into 3 buildings ending up relatively unscathed and no one questioning that outcome. Now that's weird.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

FatStrat2 said:


> But what I do think is weird are movies like the Fast & Furious and many others that play w/ the absolution of physics. I can't imagine so many hundreds of people and millions of dollars collaborating on a scene with a car crashing into 3 buildings ending up relatively unscathed and no one questioning that outcome. Now that's weird.


"If you want reality, what are you doing in a theatre?" 😁 

But yes, I always get a chuckle when a starship changes course as it's being destroyed.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Well...now my dilemma is when am I going to watch all these?


Start with this one


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

MetalTele79 said:


> Start with this one


I've not heard of this one, I'll have to look into it!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

bw66 said:


> "If you want reality, what are you doing in a theatre?" 😁
> 
> But yes, I always get a chuckle when a starship changes course as it's being destroyed.


There's a difference between reality and realistic. Who says the theatre is soley a place for the surreal?

There are many movies that are plausible in 'real life'. But it's their inconsistency that's annoying. If they want to flaunt physics, that's fine - but they should be consistent about it. Why not have a character talk through his ears in one scene or turn incorporeal in the next? That would make as much sense to me as most of the absurdity portrayed on screen.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Fast and the Furious 9....kept trying to see if maybe i was high, i was but i had to make sure too. It was like watching Led Zeppelin perform at Live Aid.😲


I get that analogy. I think. 
You wanted to like it. It should have been good, but no matter how many times you saw it, you couldn’t bring yourself to defend it. Ultimately admitting it was a poor showing that rested on history, more than the present offering. 
I’ve never seen any (not a single one) Fast & Furious movie, but that doesn’t mean I can’t relate it to something else.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> I’ve never seen any (not a single one) Fast & Furious movie, but that doesn’t mean I can’t relate it to something else.


did ya ever watch the A Team ? .... cars and trucks exploding into flames BEFORE they hit the object ?

tire squealing on gravel roads during a chase scene ?

some "brave" soul standing in front of machine guns a blazing and no one even comes close to hitting him ?

yeah , I can relate to all of that .


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Number one for me is "Eating Raoul" number two is "A Boy and His Dog" number three and perhaps my favorite of all is "A Private Function" with honorable mention going to "The Tin Drum" from the best novel of the bunch but too difficult to film well. Anyway it goes these four always make me smile.


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Altered States
> Hands down that movie. Don't ask me what I remember about it because the answer would be nothing however I do remember it is odd as balls.



That's a great movie though. At least it had a discernible plot.

Weirder still is Eraserhead and The Holy Mountain.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's a great movie though


Really?
I just remember it being atrocious. It could have been the drugs we were on.... but I specifically remember taking the DVD put to the back yard after me and my buddies watched it and literally lighting it on fire so no one else would have to witness what we had just seen 🤣


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Buster Scruggs


Weird all day long, but excellent.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Really?
> I just remember it being atrocious. It could have been the drugs we were on.... but I specifically remember taking the DVD put to the back yard after me and my buddies watched it and literally lighting it on fire so no one else would have to witness what we had just seen 🤣


Well I liked it anyway,and I know it has a cult following (though, to be fair so do a lot of bad movies). Good old William Hurt.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well I liked it anyway,and I know it has a cult following (though, to be fair so do a lot of bad movies). Good old William Hurt.


I'll never argue on opinion


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I watched Motel Hell last weekend. It's definitely up there on my list of crazy movies.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I took a film class in college, and the professor showed us an Italian film called _Teorema, _which at the time, was the weirdest film I had ever seen. I just didn't get it, and then, he made us write a synopsis, which I totally screwed up, at least in his eyes. I argued that as a piece of art, it was open to individual interpretation, and what I wrote was my interpretation. He didn't buy it. I think I got a D. 

He also showed us _Un Chien Andalou_, with the razor cutting the eyeball scene, which grossed all of us out. He was a friggin' weirdo. His name was Jere Real, and his claim to fame was, he wrote the liner notes for the first Left Banke album.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Really?
> I just remember it being atrocious. It could have been the drugs we were on.... but I specifically remember taking the DVD put to the back yard after me and my buddies watched it and literally lighting it on fire so no one else would have to witness what we had just seen 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sneaky said:


>


Why you want to bring back those memories man.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not weird because it's scary or gross, but weird because of the people in it. "Gizmo" is a gutbusting compendium of promotional clips people had submitted to the patent office, or simply to the public, for their inventions, from electric spaghetti forks to flying machines. It used to come on PBS pledge week sometimes.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

If by weird you mean disturbing, for me it was The Boys S3 E1 f***ing ridiculous.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Derek_T said:


> The Boys


Interesting series. I found it entertaining.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Umbrella Academy


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Interesting series. I found it entertaining.


We watched the first 2 seasons and liked it, but S3 went too far for me and we stopped at episode 1.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Probably already mentioned, but here's one of the weirdest I've seen.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## RouseTheBoroughs (4 mo ago)

I recently saw What dreams May come with Robin Williams … I’m still digesting it


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone see the Whinny the Poo horror film? I’ve heard jokes about it but not seen it, and probably won’t.


----------



## danreid2727 (5 mo ago)

Shivers..


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Howard The Duck.


----------



## danreid2727 (5 mo ago)

Pink Flamingos or faces of death


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

What about the "An Andalusian Dog"? Scenario by Dali and Bunuel.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

A lot of good mentions here. 

A couple odd, fun, enjoyable flicks not mentioned:

Buckaroo Banzai
Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did anyone mention 'Brazil' by Terry Gilliam??


----------



## Xtention (1 mo ago)

I want to watch any of those movies. You were discussing them, and it grabbed my attention. I want to protect them and discover why you labeled them the weirdest.
As for me, I find many documentary movies he weirdest. Especially those movies that raise different conspiracy theories. Recently, on ดูหนังออนไลน์ พากย์ไทย ซับไทย HD ดูหนังฟรี ไม่มีโฆษณา, I ran into the film about Xanax. It was mind-blowing. I was prescribed Xanax fight my insomnia, but this movie revealed too many details about this medicine.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wierdest movie i ever saw, cant recall the name but this guy went and bought a $899 Epiphone and then posted it for $2500. If anyone scoffed at the price these gestapo guys came and arrested them. 
I'll try and find the name of the movie.


----------

